# ISO: Svarene Recipe



## abjcooking (Sep 19, 2006)

Need help finding a recipe for Svarene. 

It is similar to Gluhwein, but unlike Gluhwein, I don't believe Svarene has water in it.   I believe it is a warm red wine.  My boyfriend had it in Prague.  I tried a search, but was not able to read any of the sites that came up.  Can anyone help me out?


----------

